

Video: The Future Of Computing, Minority Report Style - mrphoebs
http://vimeo.com/2821182

======
dkersten
Minority Report style computing has existed for a long time now. I was doing a
research internship a few years ago and was talking to one of the professors
about it - the Minority Report interface was based off real interfaces, not
the other way around, and these interfaces were rejected as useful means of
interacting with a computer because its much too tiring to wave your hands
around like that for long periods of time. At least, this is what I was told.

Having said that, I'd love the three projector setup at the start of the video
that mrphoebs linked. I also imagine this kind of thing would be awesome for
entertainment (more awesome wiimote) and it _looks_ like it could be useful
for some specific tasks too.

------
mrphoebs
another video <http://vimeo.com/2229299>

